# Tank Of The Month Contest-April 2010



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Saltwater Tank Of The Month Contest-April 2010*

Thanks to MediaHound, the Tank of the Month contests have been restarted*banana dance Now, the contest rules:
-All entries are due on march 7th.
-the poles open the 7th and close on the 15th
-all members are elligibe, but a picture or video of the tank must be provided
-the picture or video MUST be hosted by the Aquarium Forum photo gallery.
-the winner will get to right an article about his/her tank, which will be showcased on april 1st.
On the 7th, I'll start a new thread with the pole.
So do you have a beautiful biotope of the great barrier reef or a very natural native tank? It doesn't matter what size, age, type-as long as you want to, you can enter the contest! Lets see some entries!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh I'm excited  I'm not going to submit mine because it's too young and only has 5 fish in it so far! But I look forward to seeing everyone else's tanks!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Count me in...Under what heading will it be posted, and is this for all tanks or just salt water?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

where do we post our entries?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

My guess is here, then they will make a voting thread. There will be a freshwater and saltwater contest.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> My guess is here, then they will make a voting thread. There will be a freshwater and saltwater contest.


Correct! Post entries here and there is a FW TOTM contest i posted in the general freshwater forum. look for it if u have a FW tank your willing to enter.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

10 Gallon.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah! our first entry!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah! keep um goin!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

55gal Mixed Reef


----------



## reefer_girl (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

If this is a tank contest how do individual coral shots get judged? OR do they?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> If this is a tank contest how do individual coral shots get judged? OR do they?


that's true, it is a TANK contest 

also in my defence my camera kinda sucks.


----------



## dwref (Jun 12, 2009)

This is my 125 soft tank.
I will post another later on showing my tank & fish.




Thanks


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Guy said:


> 10 Gallon.


What kind of light do you have this 10gal. under? That's nice!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> that's true, it is a TANK contest
> 
> also in my defence my camera kinda sucks.


Don't feel bad about the camera me too!!!


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

trouble93 said:


> What kind of light do you have this 10gal. under? That's nice!!!


4 X URI 75 watt ActinicWhite VHO running off an IceCap 660 ballast.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

reefer girl-what size tank is that?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i lose


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't be like that! U never know!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Guy said:


> 4 X URI 75 watt ActinicWhite VHO running off an IceCap 660 ballast.


Nice!!!!


----------

